# MBP Label Control



## Sickdog (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone care to give a breakdown of the role?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 13, 2021)

@Hal, please assist.


----------



## Hal (Jul 13, 2021)

Ours is a little different because we have WHS run all label control conveyable and breakpack. Basically one team member is responsible for handing out labels to each team member as they need them.

We have a check out system setup. So say Joe Schmoe is pulling OOS he's gonna go to the label person and ask and the label control is going to check what the next location on the pick sequence, what zones that packing needs, what aisles are blocked. And then they have a signout system whether scanning your badge or something and sign the labels out to Joe. 

You're also verifying that the team member is ACTUALLY picking the labels and not scanning and tossing them. Not cherrypicking good pulls out. You'd collect leftovers at the end of the day and partner with next shift label control over what they need.

Not complicated but a lot of detail oriented work that its important to stay on top of.


----------



## Sickdog (Jul 13, 2021)

Awesome thank you very much for that! I will be starting soon and kinda wanted a brief rundown before I go in this Saturday. I'm cross trained in packing and breakpack, also a packing trainer. I was asked if I was interested and I said sure, the more target knowledge the better! Thanks again!


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jul 13, 2021)

We still get entire aisles vanishing.
People cherry picking the big pulls out and handing them off.
Etc....  and magically they can't figure out who did it.

It's also a big motivational tool as on average 4-5 people are just sitting around talking,  joking around and having a grand old time while others are busting ass all night and get to see a grand old party going on everytime they go for labels.


----------



## Sickdog (Jul 20, 2021)

Sounds very familiar lol


----------



## targetdude1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hal said:


> Ours is a little different because we have WHS run all label control conveyable and breakpack. Basically one team member is responsible for handing out labels to each team member as they need them.
> 
> We have a check out system setup. So say Joe Schmoe is pulling OOS he's gonna go to the label person and ask and the label control is going to check what the next location on the pick sequence, what zones that packing needs, what aisles are blocked. And then they have a signout system whether scanning your badge or something and sign the labels out to Joe.
> 
> ...




always dislike anytime anybody is handing other people labels, because i know target. the whole system is instantly infested with cherry picking. the buddies of whoever passes out the labels are going to be getting the good stuff.

at our mbp they put what zones need picking intially on a sheet at startup, and the warehouse workers pick what zone they want to pick via daily rotation. sure theres still plenty of nonsense that goes on but it's it least a semblance of fair.

when for a while the om's were assigning tm's labels, with not even a claim of fairness to the process,  it was a disaster. certain people only ever got trash and of course certain people tended to get the good stuff, but somehow they are all supposedly magically accountable to the same 100%. so they moved to the startup rotation system.

they also even had the packers placed where to go to pack. it was a complete disaster. at my dc though the oldies on b1 have all the power, and fortunately they would not stand for it.


----------

